# Wassertemperatur Ostsee



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Januar 2012)

Moin Ihr Experten,

im Moment hat die Ostsee 2 Grad.
Das wird zum Wochenende sicher nicht wärmer.
Meint Ihr es hat Sinn, am Samstag loszuziehen,
oder kann man sich die Mühe sparen?
Ich denke dabei an die Küstenspinnerei auf Fehmarn.

MfG, Jan


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Die Fischer fangen wegen dem milden Winter früher an Hering zu fischen, ein Versuch lohnt sich immer :g


----------



## Lümmy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Immer ran ans Wasser. Wenn du zu Hause bleibst, fängste auch nix#6

Und es wird ja gefangen, was Mefo und Dorsch angeht...Also ab an die Ostsee!:m


----------



## bamse34 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Moin Moin!
Also bei uns hat das Wasser 4,5 Grad!! Das ist lange noch nicht zu kalt!


http://www.ifm-geomar.de/index.php?id=kielwetter

Also immer los!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Also bei uns hat das Wasser 4,5 Grad!! Das ist lange noch nicht zu kalt!
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich bin irgendwie so fehmarnfixiert.
Aber, danke.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Komme grad nach hause....64cm und 3200gr hat sie :m


----------



## Platte (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Na da Gratuliere ich mal Andy|schild-g


----------



## bamse34 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Ich habe gestern eine blitzeblanke und kugelrunde Traumforelle von 62 cm aus der KiFö gesehen! Ein Jungangler neben mir konnte dieses tolle Fischchen erbeuten! Es läuft also!

Ach ja Petri dem Fänger falls er hier mitliest!!


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Danke Thorsten :m


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Danke Thorsten :m




Ooooh, schööön :l


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Petri,aber ich sehe das die schon sehr alt ist, die hat ja schon Altersflecken. lg


----------



## Gummizupfer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

#h Petri, zu den Fischen. Aber nun ist es ja wieder ein bißchen kälter (Kieler Förde so bei 2 Grad). #c Ab welcher Temperatur jagen die Silberbarren den in Küstennähe? 4 Grad oder auch darunter?

Gruß Gummizupfer


----------



## holzwurm (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

weißenhaus : heute  2 grad glasklar bei 8 fischern nicht ein biss 
dann
kitzeberg : 3grad glasklar bei  3fischern alle nichts 

...mal sehen werde do sicher und/fr/sa vielleicht los fahren 
gruss holzwurm


----------



## Barosz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Hätte jamand mal wieder Lust sich zur derzeitigen Wassertemperatur in der Ostsee zu äußern? Bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen müssten wir doch hohe Temperaturgradienten in der Ostsee haben. Ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ zu deuten ist, überlasse ich mal den Profis.


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.Wassertemps kannste hier anscahuen http://www.bsh.de/de/index.jsp


----------



## Barosz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Hab ich gemacht, aber die Karte beschränkt sich auf die Wassertemeraturen im südlichen Teil der Ostsee. Wie sieht es aber weiter im Norden aus? Zwichen Vejle und Horsens Fjord.

Jaja, nur der Angler am Wasser fängt.


----------



## goeddoek (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperatur Ostsee*

Findest Du hier > http://ifm.frv.dk/


----------

